# The Last Stand - Neue Bilder aus dem Actionfilm mit Arnold Schwarzenegger



## FlorianStangl (6. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Last Stand - Neue Bilder aus dem Actionfilm mit Arnold Schwarzenegger* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Last Stand - Neue Bilder aus dem Actionfilm mit Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## springenderBusch (6. November 2012)

HAHAHA !!!
Der Film könnte Spaß machen.
Selbst mit über 60 hat der noch mehr Power als die Bubis die heute denken sie wären wie Schwarzenegger !
Hand zum Gruß


----------



## Vordack (6. November 2012)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> HAHAHA !!!
> Der Film könnte Spaß machen.
> Selbst mit über 60 hat der noch mehr Power als die Bubis die heute denken sie wären wie Schwarzenegger !
> Hand zum Gruß


 
Hehe, ich finde es immer lustig wenn seine Frauen jünger als seine Tochter sein könnten  Gibt mir noch Hoffnung


----------



## Exar-K (6. November 2012)

> Neben Schwarzenegger sind Schauspieler wie Zach Gilford, Forest  Whitaker, Luis Guzman, Rodrigo Santoro, Johnny Knoxville und Eduardo  Noriega mit von der Partie.


Niemanden interessiert es, wer außer Arnie noch mit dabei ist. Äktschn-Arnie reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2012)

*bester Arnie dt. <> engl. Akzent aufsetz*

Aaaai'm tuuuh oooold for dis shieet!

:>


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2012)

Vom Muskel- zum Fleischberg... 

Naja, an der Seite von Stallone konnte man ihn sich ja noch gut ansehen, aber in einem Solo-Film... Wünschte, der würde sich ähnlich wie Sly nochmal ein wenig hochpushen, so wie im Trailer vorgestellt ist er einfach nur ein alter Action-Sack, so wie Fettbacke Segal. 

Interessant könnte aber "The Tomb" werden, wo er wieder mit Kollege Sly in einem Gefängnis spielt. Auf DEN Film bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Ornoca (6. November 2012)

Bei Bild 2 schaut er ja richtig jung aus, bei der Seitenansicht würde ich nicht bemerken das er älter ist als früher...


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (6. November 2012)

nach dem schlechten trailer kann der Film ja nur noch schlechter sein lol


----------

